# Best Inexpensive Vinyl Cutters



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

I know this has probably been discussed over and over. There are so many thread I'm starting to go crossed eyed trying to read them all. I would like to get a starter cutter but would like to spend under $300. I would like to cut vinyl and eventually rhinestone templates. What suggestions do you all have? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Not for $300. US Cutter has some low cost machines. Think about it though. Do you want to cut a few jobs, or get something that you can trust to cut a bunch of jobs.


----------



## stphnwinslow (Sep 20, 2010)

I would look at the R-series cutters from Sign Warehouse... they don't have an optical eye and they're kind of loud but they work very well for the price.


----------



## Cindylou (Jul 10, 2009)

We have used the least expensive one form US Cutter and it is just now having issues after 4 years of hard labor!


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

Expert 24...not in your range but a very solid machine and less than $700


----------



## mcologne (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello T-shirt Forum familia...* 

aaedward,

For around $300 you could take a look at the silhouette cameo. I purchased this machine for under $300. *I've been impressed with what this little cutter can accomplish. 

With this machine I've been able to cut Greenstar calendered vinyl and Sihl 3988 printable decal vinyl covered in Oraguard 210 laminate (really thick stuff). The results thus far have been very promising . 

Now here is the rub though, as with many things there is a steep learning curve and you must be willing to take the time to learn the software. You also must take the time to experiment with the machine. It's the only way you'll get good cutting results. If your familiar with Illustrator and the likes then you should be A-okay. For and additional $50, I purchased the the upgrade to the Cameo's design software which gives one some additional tools. * 

I've used the machine to cut JPSS and 3G Opaque transfers with excellent result. Here are example of the decals and tranfer that I've cut thus far.


----------



## RNBCUSTOMS (May 19, 2013)

For $300 you arent gonna get much. Whats your actual budget? I went cheap with a US Cutter Laserpoint the midsize one. So far no problems.


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

I do not want to spend anymore than $300 if possible.


----------



## It Is Written (Oct 22, 2012)

At our shop we were in the same situation, a budget. Got us a uscutter, and three years later we are very pleased. Turned us plenty of profit)


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the input!!


----------



## a1kustomz (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Question: can I cut the vinyl from bestblanks or other quality vinyl? can I cut glitter vinyl with the cameo?


----------



## livedog3030 (Jun 3, 2013)

go with us cutter laserpoint


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

livedog3030 said:


> go with us cutter laserpoint


 
Do you know if the software that comes with this cutter will also do rhinestone templates? Or will I have to buy another software for that?


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

I would recommend spending the extra money to get one that contour cuts, I cheaped out and I regret not getting one with the option.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The Laserpoint does Contour cutting. Sben has a post about it or responded to one. Said it's not that easy to figure out, but once you do it works well.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

a1kustomz said:


> Thanks for the info! Question: can I cut the vinyl from bestblanks or other quality vinyl? can I cut glitter vinyl with the cameo?


Yes, long as your vinyl is not wider than 12", it works great. I recently cut 16mil printable magnet sheets. Works very well for that as well.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Calh,

Can you use 16mil on a car or is that inside type mag sheets?


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

selanac said:


> Calh,
> 
> Can you use 16mil on a car or is that inside type mag sheets?


I wouldn't, thas real thin. It was for a job for a school. Kinda like fridge magnets.


----------



## mcologne (Mar 22, 2013)

I've been able to contour with the Silhouette Cameo. It taken a lot of practice and experimenting, but it can be done.

I'll post more pics later on this week...


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

digitizewedo said:


> I would recommend spending the extra money to get one that contour cuts, I cheaped out and I regret not getting one with the option.


 
What does contour cuts do? What is it good for?


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

aaedward said:


> What does contour cuts do? What is it good for?


Cut out printed transfers. Cutters with an optical eye (get ready for a rebuttal regarding some of those that don't have the eye) can read registration marks for print and cut applications. Almost a necessity for cutting around printed transfers.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

A laser pointer is not the same thing as an optical eye, you should invest in one with the optical eye, 

These unit have the optical eye. 

GCC Expert LX Cutter/Plotter $ 700 

GCC Puma III Cutter/Plotter $1300 

Roland GX24 Cutter/Plotter $2000 

Graphtec CE5000 28" Plotter $1500

I can manually set mine up but its a pain to set up, an optical eye reads the marks and cuts.

Optical eye is great for stickers, contouring around images for dark or light transfers, windows graphics. I am saving up for my next one, I also plan to get a 48 inch as 24 inch is limiting.


----------



## RNBCUSTOMS (May 19, 2013)

Laserpoint 25" is $399 and you will be able to grow with it. I cut contours just fine with my 36" laserpoint using flexisign. once you set the redeye offset it is a piece of cake.

So spend the extra hundred. You will be able to take on bigger jobs. 

My first order was a 12 by 15 print. You cant even cut that on a cameo.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I brought a used us cutter mh 721 and been practicing with it for a month or so. I use a Macbook pro and it cuts good. I cut out rhinestone stock flock the other day with a 45° blade and it came out perfect. I'm going to get the 36" laser point ll next as I'm liking working with vinyl. The software surecuts a lot pro does have a rhinestone design in it. I like it. But you do have to cut it 1 size larger. So if you use 10mm stones you would cut 11mm stones and use 1" over cut. Worked perfect for me.


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

Is there a book for Dummies for this? I'm usually pretty computer literate and this all scares me. I need to learn more about the cutters and software and what all the different lingo means.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What software did you get with it?


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok, I just watched a video with a us cutter contour cutting so another dumb question the picture he was cutting was printed on another machine on vinyl correct?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Probably printed onto a Transfer. 

The cheapest Cutter are a pair of scissors, lol.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

aaedward said:


> Is there a book for Dummies for this? I'm usually pretty computer literate and this all scares me. I need to learn more about the cutters and software and what all the different lingo means.


I am 54yrs old, I won't say I have the cameo mastered, but I will say, I put cash in my pocket about 7days a week that was derived from the handywork of this little wonder widget. Youtube and this forum has been my only teachers. If I can learn this surely you can. So far I have cut transfer vinyl, decal vinyl, transfer paper, and most recently magnetic sheets. I love it. If I ever break into banners and store front and large vehicle graphics, I might invest in a bigger cutter. But for t-shirts, small decals, laptop skins, jersery ID's, etc this little jewel (I mean that litterally I just push it to the back of my table when not cutting and weed vinyl in the space in front of it) is here to stay. Good luck


----------



## PUTITONAPLATE1 (May 22, 2013)

Hello, The cutter are you refering to as a little jewel? Is it just called the Silhouette Cameo. I am looking to purchase a cutter for vinyl and paper heat transfers, Do you recommend this one. Thanks


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

PUTITONAPLATE1 said:


> Hello, The cutter are you refering to as a little jewel? Is it just called the Silhouette Cameo. I am looking to purchase a cutter for vinyl and paper heat transfers, Do you recommend this one. Thanks


Yes, that is correct. If you don't have the need to cut banner sized vinyl, for t-shirts and apparel this is the cutter for you. As I said before, I contour cut transfer paper, heat transfer vinyl, sign / decal vinyl up to nearly 12" wide and 10' long, I have cut stencils out of cardstock and 16mm printable magnetic media. I bought this package deal with some matts, vinyl and squeegees from ExpressionsVinyl.com. Here is a link to the package. Silhouette Cameo Ultimate Bundle 
This package includes a free upgrade to Silhouette Studio Designer Edition which will also let you cut rhinestone templates. I don't do that yet, but I sure get a warm fuzzy just knowing if I wanted to I could. Well good luck with your endeavores. Hope this is enough info to get you started. CalhTech>


----------



## Crimsicle (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm a newbie and hobbyist who is also having great results with my Cameo. I use it mostly for heatpress vinyl but have done a few rhinestone transfers, too. I have used both Stickyflock and standard rhinestone template material and have been delighted with the Cameo's performance on everything I've tried to cut.

I bought the upgrade for the Silhouette software and have been quite pleased with its functionality. It gives you the option of using SVG files and has a built-in rhinestone feature. Well worth the extra 50 bucks or so. 

Here are a couple of the shirts I've done lately. On the ****'s Dog shirts, the eyes and other detail on the puppies are TINY. The Cameo handled them beautifully. The fireworks shirts were made from a bazillion rhinestones plus glitter vinyl, which is a little heavier and required double cutting (easy peasy with the provided software). 

I've been made aware of businesses who keep a Cameo just for cutting small jobs. I usually make a few shirts every week for something or other. My Cameo is my favorite toy. It's well within your price range.


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

Crimsicle said:


> I'm a newbie and hobbyist who is also having great results with my Cameo. I use it mostly for heatpress vinyl but have done a few rhinestone transfers, too. I have used both Stickyflock and standard rhinestone template material and have been delighted with the Cameo's performance on everything I've tried to cut.
> 
> I bought the upgrade for the Silhouette software and have been quite pleased with its functionality. It gives you the option of using SVG files and has a built-in rhinestone feature. Well worth the extra 50 bucks or so.
> 
> ...


WOAH!...loving that dog tee  was that done with a printed heat transfer or vinyl?...


----------



## stingah (Sep 15, 2011)

mcologne said:


> Hello T-shirt Forum familia...*
> 
> aaedward,
> 
> ...


Mike, 
I'm thinking about getting a Silhouette Cameo, do you still like it? Also, what product did you use to get that American flag on that shirt? 

Thanks
Scott


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Silhouette Cameo's okay. Has some issues with like Transfer Paper. Tried putting my own cut path with the Polygon tool, and using Trace Outer Edge. Polygon tool worked the best.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

stingah said:


> Mike,
> I'm thinking about getting a Silhouette Cameo, do you still like it? Also, what product did you use to get that American flag on that shirt?
> 
> Thanks
> Scott


I LOVE mine! (not really but close). I wish I could find just one more piece of equipment that could generate as much ROI as this device. I've paid for this thing at least ONCE A WEEK, every week for the last 2 years!!! 

CalhTech>


----------

